# Goggle Tint Help



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

HI Yellow will work awesome on the overcast days and is pretty good at night too; that's what I got for my Spy Platoons for Michigan weather & night riding. I've got a red/fire iridium for those elusive bluebird days. The HIY are used much more frequently, of course  Basically any mirrored lens is good for bright sun but once it gets overcast out they're pretty much useless.


----------



## Louis2018 (Jan 20, 2013)

david_z said:


> HI Yellow will work awesome on the overcast days and is pretty good at night too; that's what I got for my Spy Platoons for Michigan weather & night riding. I've got a red/fire iridium for those elusive bluebird days. The HIY are used much more frequently, of course  Basically any mirrored lens is good for bright sun but once it gets overcast out they're pretty much useless.


So the HI Yellow is good for overcast/cloudy days and night? And the Fire Iridium is good for sunny days? How about Black Iridium?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah the HI Yellow is good for overcast and at night. It's not as good as a clear lens at night but unless you really want 5 different lenses, it's pretty damn versatile and I think better than the standard rose/persimmon tint that is supposed to be the jack of all trades tint.

I've never used black iridium before but I'd guess it's darker than the fire iridum, which are just fine on bluebird days. Until the clouds roll in, then I have to run down to the jeep and swap out for a different lens


----------



## Louis2018 (Jan 20, 2013)

> I've never used black iridium before but I'd guess it's darker than the fire iridum, which are just fine on bluebird days. Until the clouds roll in, then I have to run down to the jeep and swap out for a different lens


I really only want to have 2 lenses. What if I used the VR28 for the day because I am worried that if there are some clouds then the Fire Iridiums are going to be too dark. And then HI Yellow for night sounds pretty good. Is the HI Persimmon to dark for night? The place were I board, the hills are lighted up a lot so is HI Persimmon okay?


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

Louis2018 said:


> I need a good lens for the day for my oakley crowbars. It doesn't get too bad in minnesota here but I want a lens for bright sun to kinda cloudy. And I need a lens for the night. I'm looking at the Black Iridium/ HI Yellow. Do you think that lens will work?


i just recently bought another pair of goggles for foggy days. I bought them with the HI yellow and it is the best lens out there. It is perfect for those early mornings runs and also night riding


----------



## Louis2018 (Jan 20, 2013)

StrattonRider said:


> i just recently bought another pair of goggles for foggy days. I bought them with the HI yellow and it is the best lens out there. It is perfect for those early mornings runs and also night riding


What about the VR28 or Blue Iridium for the day?


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

Louis2018 said:


> What about the VR28 or Blue Iridium for the day?


i dont have any experience with those lenses but i find that my two goggles with fire iridium and Hi Yellow are a perfect combo of lenses


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

If clouds roll in then yeah iridium or mirrored lenses will usually be too dark. 

If your hills are lit up really well then persimmon is versatile enough to use at night usually. There's a reason why pretty much every goggle has that tint as an option (and, incidentally the same reason why most low- to mid-range goggles come with a rose/persimmon lens) and that's because it really is a very versatile tint; not too dark for overcast/low light conditions, but not too light for bluebird days at 14,000 feet.


----------



## Louis2018 (Jan 20, 2013)

david_z said:


> If clouds roll in then yeah iridium or mirrored lenses will usually be too dark.
> 
> If your hills are lit up really well then persimmon is versatile enough to use at night usually. There's a reason why pretty much every goggle has that tint as an option (and, incidentally the same reason why most low- to mid-range goggles come with a rose/persimmon lens) and that's because it really is a very versatile tint; not too dark for overcast/low light conditions, but not too light for bluebird days at 14,000 feet.


Thanks for that info. Heres what I am thinking:

HI Yellow with VR28 or Blue Iridium. 

I could use VR28 or Blue Iridium during the day right?


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

Louis2018 said:


> Thanks for that info. Heres what I am thinking:
> 
> HI Yellow with VR28 or Blue Iridium.
> 
> I could use VR28 or Blue Iridium during the day right?


Look into the emerald iridium for days. I have both HI Yellow and Emerald Iridium, and i couldn't think of a better combo. Plus emerald still works for me with cloud cover if I don't feel like going to the car to switch lenses.


----------



## Louis2018 (Jan 20, 2013)

bmaniga said:


> Look into the emerald iridium for days. I have both HI Yellow and Emerald Iridium, and i couldn't think of a better combo. Plus emerald still works for me with cloud cover if I don't feel like going to the car to switch lenses.


I looked at the Emerald Iridium but the VLT is 11% and the VR28 has 28%. I think that 28% would be better because its not super sunny all the time here and theres sometimes overcast and the 11% would be too dark? I think that VR50 Pink Iridium would be only for overcast not sunny? And you use HI Yellow for night?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Louis2018 said:


> Thanks for that info. Heres what I am thinking:
> 
> HI Yellow with VR28 or Blue Iridium.
> 
> I could use VR28 or Blue Iridium during the day right?


Yeah, that is a pretty good combination.

Obviously, you want to cover the spectrum from bright light/bluebird to dark/night riding.
The HI yellow is just a great lens for low light, dusk, and even night riding - basically this thing should be in any 2 lens set-up.
The lens for the day depends a little bit: Out west I used to run a Fire Iridium/Black Iridium/similar because there are plenty of very bright bluebird days. Now with most of my riding in Japan (where there is typically a lot more cloud cover and fewer bluebird days) I have switched to something slightly brighter - VR50 Pink Iridium in my Airbrakes and Blue Iridium in my Crowbars. VR28 would also be a good choice.


----------



## Louis2018 (Jan 20, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> Yeah, that is a pretty good combination.
> 
> Obviously, you want to cover the spectrum from bright light/bluebird to dark/night riding.
> The HI yellow is just a great lens for low light, dusk, and even night riding - basically this thing should be in any 2 lens set-up.
> The lens for the day depends a little bit: Out west I used to run a Fire Iridium/Black Iridium/similar because there are plenty of very bright bluebird days. Now with most of my riding in Japan (where there is typically a lot more cloud cover and fewer bluebird days) I have switched to something slightly brighter - VR50 Pink Iridium in my Airbrakes and Blue Iridium in my Crowbars. VR28 would also be a good choice.


Ok good to know. Would VR28 be inbetween Fire/Black Iridium and VR50?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Louis2018 said:


> Ok good to know. Would VR28 be inbetween Fire/Black Iridium and VR50?


Yes. As the name suggests, VR28 is 28% VLT...


----------



## Louis2018 (Jan 20, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> Yes. As the name suggests, VR28 is 28% VLT...


Sorry that was a kinda stupid question. Would you recommend the blue iridium or the VR28? What's the difference between them?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Louis2018 said:


> Sorry that was a kinda stupid question. Would you recommend the blue iridium or the VR28? What's the difference between them?


Depends more on personal preference than anything else. Blue Iridium, VR28, G30, etc. are all good all-around lenses.


----------



## Louis2018 (Jan 20, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> Depends more on personal preference than anything else. Blue Iridium, VR28, G30, etc. are all good all-around lenses.


This is my old goggle. Can you tell me the approximate VLT and the tint? It was great for day and night.


----------

